# How to quit?



## siddyhere123 (Aug 23, 2016)

Drove 3 rides and got peanuts in return for my time, wear and tear on the car and gas expense. What is the best way to quit? I already removed Uber partner app so that I don't get compelled again.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

siddyhere123 said:


> Drove 3 rides and got peanuts in return for my time, wear and tear on the car and gas expense. What is the best way to quit? I already removed Uber partner app so that I don't get compelled again.


3 rides is not enough to be sure.

You do not even have to remove the app to quit.

Don't do another ride for a month or two and you should be deactivated.

BUT.

If you keep the app.
And get a decent job.

You can use Uber to write off some of your driving for tax savings.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A lot of people do one trip a month or one trip a week to keep the option open.

Look into the tax write off advantages before you make up your mind.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

OP came to the correct conclusion quickly....agree to not burn the bridge though.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

siddyhere123 said:


> Drove 3 rides and got peanuts in return for my time, wear and tear on the car and gas expense. What is the best way to quit? I already removed Uber partner app so that I don't get compelled again.


Sell your car and buy a 2 door sports car.


----------



## siddyhere123 (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the info. Will look into the tax write-off benefit.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow the extreme wear and tear of 3 rides...


----------



## siddyhere123 (Aug 23, 2016)

Not extreme but 3 rides totaling 120 miles, only to earn $48, after 30% commission deducted. $10 spent on gas and $10 on wear and tear (@10 cents/mile). So left with $28 for 3 hours of driving.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Yep, the job sucks. If you're not desperate for the money, or if you have _any _other options, there's no reason to continue doing it.


----------



## JR. Driver (Aug 18, 2016)

3 rides and call it quits ?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

siddyhere123 said:


> Not extreme but 3 rides totaling 120 miles, only to earn $48, after 30% commission deducted. $10 spent on gas and $10 on wear and tear (@10 cents/mile). So left with $28 for 3 hours of driving.


This is a driver who does research and math.
At least you figured it out before 2000 rides


----------



## siddyhere123 (Aug 23, 2016)

Even after taking 30% of my money - http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...es-at-least-1-2-billion-in-first-half-of-2016


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

siddyhere123 said:


> Not extreme but 3 rides totaling 120 miles, only to earn $48, after 30% commission deducted. $10 spent on gas and $10 on wear and tear (@10 cents/mile). So left with $28 for 3 hours of driving.


Actually, $0.10 is a huge underestimate. Using the national average (which includes gas) it's $0.58 per mile for a 4-door. So really, you earned $48 in fares but lost $69 in expenses for a grand total income of -$21.

However, here's the current pricing structure for SF:

Base Fare: *$2*
Per Minute: *$0.22*
Per Mile: *$1.15*
Service Fees: *$1.55*
Minimum Fare: *$6.55*
Your numbers don't add up. If you did three trips for 120 miles (and assuming 3 hours driving time for those trips with no dead miles), you actually would have made about $51.47 even AFTER taking out $0.58 per mile for expenses.

The only way you could get your numbers is if a significant portion of that 120 miles were dead miles, so you didn't get paid for them. I'm thinking that's actually the case. If you aren't carrying a fare, you don't get paid for those minutes and miles which will certainly eat into your bottom line.


----------



## siddyhere123 (Aug 23, 2016)

Thats right, almost 30 miles of 120 were dead miles. Returning from SF to SJ late at night with just one short 10 mile ride on the way home.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

siddyhere123 said:


> Thats right, almost 30 miles of 120 were dead miles. Returning from SF to SJ late at night with just one short 10 mile ride on the way home.


Yep, that would do it.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Xylphan said:


> Actually, $0.10 is a huge underestimate. Using the national average (which includes gas) it's $0.58 per mile for a 4-door. So really, you earned $48 in fares but lost $69 in expenses for a grand total income of -$21.
> 
> However, here's the current pricing structure for SF:
> 
> ...


The .58 per mile is using $4 per gallon gas and absorbing ALL of the vehicle costs.

I'll take disingenuous twits for $1,000 Alec.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> The .58 per mile is using $4 per gallon gas and absorbing ALL of the vehicle costs.
> 
> I'll take disingenuous twits for $1,000 Alec.


The IRS and various auto sites (Edmund's, AAA, etc.) calculate this number every year. Example: http://newsroom.aaa.com/2015/04/annual-cost-operate-vehicle-falls-8698-finds-aaa-archive/

Gas was certainly not $4/gallon last year, as anyone invested in MLPs and oil commodities will tell you.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Xylphan said:


> The IRS and various auto sites (Edmund's, AAA, etc.) calculate this number every year. Example: http://newsroom.aaa.com/2015/04/annual-cost-operate-vehicle-falls-8698-finds-aaa-archive/
> 
> Gas was certainly not $4/gallon last year, as anyone invested in MLPs and oil commodities will tell you.


Did you miss the point about all the fixed vehicle costs?

And I'm still not buying the AAA numbers.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Further, the AAA numbers for a small sedan are .44 per mile including ALL vehicle costs. I run in the .22-.25 cent per mile range myself.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> Further, the AAA numbers for a small sedan are .44 per mile including ALL vehicle costs. I run in the .22-.25 cent per mile range myself.


Let's see if I have this right. Your claiming that the IRS deliberately uses a number that's too high for mileage expenses because...they want people to pay less taxes? 

Uh huh.

The average sedan is $0.57 as of April this year: http://newsroom.aaa.com/auto/your-driving-costs/. If you truly have a small sedan, then use that number. If your talking about sedan drivers in general, use the average.

You're at $.22-$.25 for average per mile costs? Sure you are. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof. According to the latest survey by KBB, the cheapest car per mile is a Chevy Spark, with an approximate average cost per mile of $0.37.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

siddyhere123 said:


> Drove 3 rides and got peanuts in return for my time, wear and tear on the car and gas expense. What is the best way to quit? I already removed Uber partner app so that I don't get compelled again.


Go down to the local office and take a dump on the managers desk..that is the only way to quit Uber for good.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Go down to the local office and take a dump on the managers desk..that is the only way to quit Uber for good.


Nah. Drive a car through the doors to their building. Get out holding your phone, look around and say, "Who called for Uber?". Look around for a moment, say "No show, gotta cancel!" Get back in your car and leave. 

Get it all on video and you'll be the hottest thing on YouTube since Gangdam Style.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Xylphan said:


> Let's see if I have this right. Your claiming that the IRS deliberately uses a number that's too high for mileage expenses because...they want people to pay less taxes?
> 
> Uh huh.
> 
> ...


Do you not even read your own links?

The IRS and AAA numbers are TOTAL cost. They include all costs. When determining my cost for driving Uber I do not need to include fixed costs which are incurred whether I drive for Uber or not.

Too complex or does it not fit the narrative you are trying to establish?


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> Do you not even read your own links?
> 
> The IRS and AAA numbers are TOTAL cost. They include all costs. When determining my cost for driving Uber I do not need to include fixed costs which are incurred whether I drive for Uber or not.
> 
> Too complex or does it not fit the narrative you are trying to establish?




You're really not getting this, are you?

The numbers reflect the average cost PER MILE of driving your vehicle. It doesn't matter if you're driving for Uber or taking a Sunday afternoon cruise. The wear and tear on your car doesn't suddenly say, "Oh, there's a pax in the car! Better turn off physics for a while!".

If someone drives 15K miles per year but drives an additional 15K miles for Uber, that's 30K miles worth of costs on your car. You're still adding additional wear to your tires, brakes, belts, etc. They aren't going to magically stop wearing down because your driving for Uber. The only difference is that there is an IRS deduction you can use to offset some of the expenses for the 15K you drove for that additional wear and tear.


----------

